# Hang on the back filter help?



## krinkletoes (Aug 22, 2013)

So I have two 300G hang on the back filters for my 55G tank. The carbon cartridges that are in there have been in there for about 4 weeks now. From the research online it seems time to change them. Here is my question, should I place all 4 slots (2 per filter) with carbon or should I place a different kind of element in two? I just don't know what to get or how to proceed and any help would be appreciated. Also because of the beneficial bacteria I read that I should change two at a time instead of all four. Is this correct?


----------



## krinkletoes (Aug 22, 2013)

Sorry for the double post but couldn't find the edit button. I have a 350gph and a 400gph HOB filter not two 300. Just dug the boxes out.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Are they the filter cartridges that have a fabric on the outside and carbon inside or are they solely carbon cartridges?

The recommendation is to change only 1/2 the cartridges in your filter at one time, at least according to most filter manufacturers. If this is a newly setup tank and the cartridges are able to be rinsed off easily in tank water, I wouldn't change them yet.

Some filter cartridges can be easily replaced with DIY media, check out the article in the Library DIY section for some mods that can be easily done. Or you can post the make and model of your filters for better media suggestions.


----------



## krinkletoes (Aug 22, 2013)

They both look like they have fabric on the outside. Here is the link to a replacement cartridges for one of my filters. 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... lInUS%2FNo

The other looks about the same with that white stuffing/cotton look. I saw the HOB filter article with the four different filters.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Are they both Aqueon filters? What are the model numbers on the boxes? The link you provided isn't specific to the filter model, though it does state it is the Large insert.


----------



## krinkletoes (Aug 22, 2013)

One is an Aqueon filter 55/75 which takes the large filter, the other is the one that came with the tank as a kit. It is PetSmart brand (Topfin) 75 gallon filter. The tank came with a power filter 60, put I ran it once and it stopped so PetSmart swapped it out for a 75 since they didn't have anymore 60 available. Said all their top fin products have a lifetime warranty and if anything ever goes out they replace it.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

When I was using the Aqueon power filter, I just cut some felt pads to fit the blue holder from mechanical filter media I bought online. I was able to rinse it out multiple times before replacing it. You also might be able to use 100% polyester batting from the fabric store. I've used Polyfil brand with no problems.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

the topfin you can ditch the carbon and add some Purigen and on the other side maybe some Biomax or other good bio filter media. The sponges you should never have to replace just rinse and reuse, and only clean one side of the filter each time you clean, in fish tank water, so you don't lose too much bacteria at once. On the Aqueon never depend on this filter for a bio filter, use it strictly as a mechanical filter. The reason why is because there is not enought surface area on this filter for a high amount of bio filtration, most of your bio filter will be on the pad itself, so every time you toss one of your filter pads you can potentially cause problems. So for the Aqueon I would rinse and reuse as much as possible, then replace cartridges only when you need to.


----------



## krinkletoes (Aug 22, 2013)

walzon1 said:


> the topfin you can ditch the carbon and add some Purigen and on the other side maybe some Biomax or other good bio filter media.


 I looked on some website's and saw the purigen, which is a sand like material, how do I get that to stay in my filter? Do i purchase the media bags that you can throw your own stuff in? Seems right just checking since I am new to this. Also do I need the fine mesh kind or self fastening?



walzon1 said:


> On the Aqueon never depend on this filter for a bio filter, use it strictly as a mechanical filter. The reason why is because there is not enought surface area on this filter for a high amount of bio filtration, most of your bio filter will be on the pad itself, so every time you toss one of your filter pads you can potentially cause problems. So for the Aqueon I would rinse and reuse as much as possible, then replace cartridges only when you need to.


So the carbon mesh pads, I should just wash in fish tank water how often? Sorry for all the questions, better to ask to many now then have problems down the line.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Purigen is a specialty media that removes certain chemical compounds and organics from your aquarium. You are required to use a very fine media bag to keep the granules from escaping, Seachem sells the bag separately or you can buy the smaller 100ml unit that is pre-bagged. It is not a replacement for mechanical filter material, which needs to be installed before the Purigen. This can be difficult to accomplish in power filters that use cartridges or inserts.

You don't really 'wash' the inserts or cartridges, you just swish them around in the bucket or pail of tank water. Be sure the bucket or pail is ONLY for aquarium use only, don't share it with other household uses. Not all the debris will be removed from the inserts, just the fines that collect. I find that once the fabric material starts to shed, it is time to replace the inserts or you can wrap the frame work with batting or aquarium use pads that you cut from a larger pad.

It's difficult to say how often they need to be rinsed off. A reduce flow from the filter is a good sign that it is time for maintenance or replacement.


----------



## krinkletoes (Aug 22, 2013)

Ok so I checked on all my carbon filters and wow they look like they have been in a dirty river. I pulled the ones out of the top fin, and swished them out in a bucket but the water just looked like it was muddy water. I think it was all the sand debris since I didn't wash my sand well enough when starting the tank. Well I took the carbon out of the top fin filter and just got rid of it. I replaced one side with a fluval water polishing pad. 2 of these sit perfect in the filter spot. On the other side of the top fin I purchased a bag and placed some fluval biomax in it. There is also a black plastic sponge on each side of the top fin to trap debris. So at this point I left my other HOB filter alone with the carbon mesh pads in it. They are just as muddy looking. What should I do with those?


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Just rinse them, it's normal if they look dirty what matters is the flow of water through them, If the flow is poor the water will run out the side of the filter and never make it to the pad that's when you know it needs cleaning. In My Experience the Aqueon do a great job at removing all the dirt and debris in the tank and the cartridge will get disgusting and nasty don't worry about it, I usually use the sprayer on my sink or a good water hose sprayer to get as much gunk out as I can and then back in the filter they go. They can last 6 months to a year like this just be careful not to try scrubbing with your hands too much as the mesh weave will get really frayed. If you are going to use the Aqueon as a mechanical only filter you can rinse in chlorinated water every day if you need to, just dry the mesh pad well before putting it back in.


----------

